# Prayer for Pakistan



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 29, 2007)

A word from Rev. Frank van Dalen, Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church foreign mission board secretary, and Delores McDonald, editor of the ARP Magazine, in regards to the current situation in Pakistan:



> A Prayer for Pakistan
> 
> I had not intended to send out an update this week. However, after the assassination of opposition leader Benazir Bhutto in Pakistan yesterday, I want to share with you a few words from World Witness director Frank van Dalen; an excerpt from the World Witness article in the upcoming February issue of the ARP Magazine:
> 
> ...


----------

